# the smoke that comes from making charcoal?



## kf4dcy (Dec 11, 2013)

i'm new here. i hope i don't rub anyone wrong. because i don't always express myself well and others get me wrong. but anyway.

i'm trying to multi-task. i know that when you make charcoal a lot of smoke is made. if you making hickory charcoal chunks or use formed bricks from hickory saw dust. can you use that smoke to cure meats?

i don't know about others but i'm from n.c.. i like my pork butt bbq chopped like a loose meat sandwich. but in n.c. i think regulations have made it impossible to buy commercially made bbq using real smoke. and i love my bbq medium to heavily smoked. in the stuff i buy today i can't taste any smoke. i also love smoked fish, oysters, pork beef, heck i love anything smoked. if i had a girl friend i'd make her get the meat of of the walk in smoker. lol... when she got back, if she didn't know what that does to me,,,,, well, i guess we can't discuss that here.

i also will be using my smoker to tan hide of the beef i slaughter. as i said i'm trying to multitask. and some charcoal will go towards making black powder, for reloading of my mosin nagant rifle cartridges.

but back to the subject of using smoke. would the smoke made when making charcoal be too cold to smoke "cure" meat. do i need a hotter smoke to smoke "cure" meat. i know i don't want to hot of smoke. i not trying to cook the meat. so what temp would be best to do this. is a different temp used for certain meats and weights of meats. if my great grandfathers were still around. i could ask them. but those days are gone. i i wanted to know about making moonshine. i would diffidently ask them. so i ask this group about smoking meats, and hoping for answers.

             thanks, dale.....


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 11, 2013)

First off, welcome aboard. Secondly, please make sure you do a good bit of research before trying your hand at cold smoking or "smoke curing". It's a bit of a black art and if done incorrectly can lead to some pretty nasty side effects. I'm not saying it's difficult or mysterious, just that there are rules that should be followed if it's to be done safely. There are folks here who are much more experienced in it than I, so hopefully they'll chime in soon.

As for the smoke produced in the charcoal making process, I'd say it wouldn't do much good for meat. The way I understand it charcoal is made in a nearly oxygen free environment, which I don't think would create very tasty smoke. Again, those with more experience will hopefully chime in. Basically I'm just bumping your thread so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle.

Good luck!!


----------



## kf4dcy (Dec 24, 2013)

thanks for the comeback. i had hoped to hear more input by now. i would try to make every effort to prepare the meat with a nitrate dipping and uv lighting during the smoking process. uv lighting is used in the process of aging beef. you just leave the beef out at room temp. and the uv lights kill many bacteria and all fungus and molds. if they become present in the environment. i will soon start making some charcoal. that will give me some idea if that smoke can be used. the charcoal will be used to cook meats and ball milled to black powder to load my own rifle brass.


----------

